# Oak alley



## Hardrock (Jan 25, 2011)

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice HDRs, good execution on the setting.


----------



## mike3767 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love all of them.  Really good job!


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

I like them all. Great job!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 26, 2011)

Superb shots; first one killed me; how you get that effect of seeing things through an oily-eye ?

Regards


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 26, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Superb shots; first one killed me; how you get that effect of seeing things through an oily-eye ?
> 
> Regards


 

Not quite sure I understand your question?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are such great pictures.


----------



## Greg Panas (Jan 26, 2011)

1st shot yes!  Great job!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 26, 2011)

hahaha... don't worry ; that was only an appreciation; something like a blurry effect around leaves with a little glow; if you apply oil on your face and that chanced to enter your eyes, we get such a visual effect (need not experiment  )

Regards


----------



## allysontan (Jan 26, 2011)

I really appreciate the exactness in the composition. Exquisite!


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

That mansion is sunk into my mind. Extremely compelling shot!


----------



## Strat17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Where were these pictures taken?


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 28, 2011)

Strat17 said:


> Where were these pictures taken?


 

Oak alley plantation in Louisiana. Here!


----------



## daarksun (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## mswiech (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice shots


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 30, 2011)

#1 I feel is by far the strongest, and it really is a stunner. You did _everything_ right in that shot. I'm really jealous of it. The shadows and the trees and the lines are just breathtaking. Theres something very mystical and mysterious and grand about it. My favorite shot I've seen on the site today.


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 30, 2011)

Flower Child said:


> #1 I feel is by far the strongest, and it really is a stunner. You did _everything_ right in that shot. I'm really jealous of it. The shadows and the trees and the lines are just breathtaking. Theres something very mystical and mysterious and grand about it. My favorite shot I've seen on the site today.


 
Thank you for the very kind comment!


----------



## Conner41 (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy moly that 1st shot is amazing.  You are going to get to whooping thumbs up from me :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mersad (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, these are gorgeous. This is what HDR should look like. I really like them a lot.


----------



## Undo (Feb 5, 2011)

Terrific shots! Excellent job!


----------



## dab_20 (Feb 6, 2011)

Number one is simply amazing. Beautiful. Wow. I love everything about it!


----------



## bzman (Feb 6, 2011)

#1 was...is such a beautiful shot...thats a great walkway!


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2011)

Those trees are art w/ in themselves!! Great shots!! 
#1 is just amazing to me.  So this is your house....lol??


----------



## Hardrock (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for compliments!!! 

Mishele definitely not my house its a plantation in south Louisiana.


----------



## Hauxie (Feb 7, 2011)

Great looking HDR's


----------



## Bourne (Feb 7, 2011)

Not a fan of HDR anymore but I must say I do like these. great light!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2011)

RUN FOREST, RUN!

Great shots.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

